# How could a person register a paint with unkown lineage



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A person with whom I am acquainted has a mare that has been on pasture. This mare became pregnant and the lady has no clue as to the stallion. Per this person , no stallion around, except one down the road that only throws black colored babies. Her colt is a sorrel . She states she is going to register the colt and show him at halter as he is a rare color. He is splash overo . not rare, but his markings are pretty. I do not see how he can be registered paint and shown. I have read the paint rules. I am having an issue trying to register my 18 yr old solid paint, well transfer the papers into my name without it costing me a fortune. I have the papers, no transfer report (grrr) . 
So I was just curious How would this be possible ?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I know nothing about APHA... with that disclaimer you can register based on color alone. Obviously the rules are different but if he is a pinto he can be registered as a pinto and I believe with APHA as well (obv not the same as a normal registration but I believe they have a specific section). Chestnut/sorrel is a common color so no registry for that but I know for ex that palomino has a registry. My one mare is a palomino pinto of unknown background I briefly looked into registering her both as palomino and as pinto just out of curiosity. I'm pretty sure both would require her to be spayed which is stupid, but for a gelding who is likely going to be gelded anyways it would make more sense.

Now if he was solid she would be out of options. I sure hope a "rare color" alone isn't going to win anything for her lol.

I have no idea on the mare's color but unless the stud down the road is genetically tested there is always a possibility for the "100% black" to be "99%" with that foal in the 1%.

Also, I'm guessing this is not the situation but I know Arabians for example will allow a horse to be registered half Arab as long as one parent is a registered purebred. You will find a lot of "half Arabs" that are known to be 100% purebred but one parent wasn't registered for whatever reason, or is a crossbred, or is even a "we have absolutely no idea what this horse is but stud was a purebred"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Without the proper paperwork she can't register him with APHA. Pintos will register him on color alone as a gelding but not intact.

Re: the 1/2 Arab thing, they are now DNA testing the 1/2 Arabs so that should cut back a LOT on the 1 pure parent/1 unknown parent registrations. That's actually never been allowed and they'll pull the papers IF they find out that is what happened.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, there is no half Paint registry, and the only way you can register an unknown Paint colored foal is as a Pinto,where registration rules are way more lax then APHA


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

She cannot resister the horse as a paint, she can however, register it as a pinto.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks. That is what I thought. She keeps saying paint. I guess she will still try. The paint down the road from her was dna'd and the people stopped breeding when the market dropped. 
My solid paint is a different issue, I do not have the transfer report and i would have to pay a lot of additional fees to the APHA for them to locate the lady who was listed last on the papers. I have found 3 people,by the name, all whom state they never owned a horse. I have the actual reg cert. The horse is a gelding and 18 . So I guess i will continue the hunt . I found one person that is deceased by the name on the papers and in the correct city. His previous owner did not transfer the papers into her name.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of people don't know that there is a difference between paint and pinto and use them interchangeably. They do not realize the paint is a breed and pinto is a coloring/marking pattern. Look up and give her info on the Pinto Horse Association (PtHA), as that is who she could register the colt with (as long as he doesn't have any draft blood).

Also, for curiosity sake, ask her to explain what she means by "rare color." :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd be curious as well. Often those rare colors are just shades of a common color that is uncommon. Agree no APHA registration in that case but gelded he could be accepted in the Pinto HA.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She had the apha breeder down the road from her, tell her the colt was a rare color. He is a splash overo. He is marked very nice. The dam is also sorrel, from an auction. no papers there. She claims she will DNA the dam and get her registered. I keep asking her how she plans to get them registered and told her not as APHA but maybe pinto. The breeder also told her the mare is a solid paint because of the faint markings around her blaze. She will not respond to my direct questions, and I have suspicions something stinky is going on.. lol. 
I think she knows who the sire is, but i am not going to badger her about it. This will make surprise baby number 2.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So the mare is pregnant again? Or colt made baby number 2? Could be the mare is QH depending on extent of that marking. Even if the mare had DNA on file she'd still have to have the paperwork in hand and that could mean quite a few $$$. 
That doesn't get baby registered though. Still have to know the stallion. People love to talk BS.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"The breeder also told her the mare is a solid paint because of the faint markings around her blaze"

What?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> "The breeder also told her the mare is a solid paint because of the faint markings around her blaze"


I bet the horse has mapping around the blaze. I have heard people claim that is a way to tell a purebred Paint.

Needless to say, it's about as accurate as claiming white feet are weak and blue-eyed horses are crazy.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the term "mapping"? Thanks for the explanation though!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "mapping"?


Mapping is when the edges of a white marking/patch are not crisp, but instead have some blending or "roaning" around the border.

no mapping:









mapping:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking the same but couldn't remember what it was called. One of the QHs star is like that but my solid bred paint has crisp edges to hers.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Both my pintos don't have mapping. But one is not a paint (Icelandic) and the other might be but I don't know her background. Lol!

I think I also know another term for that...but I also can't remember what the term is haha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you looking for "shadowing" @Yogiwick? I've heard it called that too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hrmmm maybe lol


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

getting the mare DNAed, is also not going to get her registered, unless the DNA of sire and dam is on file


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Never heard of the term shadowing to describe mapping, but it doesn't surprise me.

You could always register the horse with the Pinto registry, OP.


----------

